
Firefox for Android 80.0 - cardamomo
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/android/80.0/releasenotes/
======
cardamomo
> The people have spoken! The back button is back. Plus view tab history with
> a long-press of it.

I have made do without these features, but, boy, am I happy to see them
return!

